# Moving to Dubai to work as Nurse



## Nurturer

I am planning a move from the USA to Dubai to work as a Registered Nurse. I have spent countless hours researching this and feel very comfortable with my decision. However, there are some questions that I cannot seem to find answers to. I am hoping someone can shed some light on a few concerns/issues.
1. How easy is it to find a furnished apartment in the city.
2. How necessary is a car. Can I rely solely on public transportation to get to work and the market.
3. Do I have to pay taxes in the USA on money earned in Dubai.
4.Can anyone recommend a reputable Nurse recruitment agency. I have researched so many of them and they all seem like they offer the same benefits. Does anyone know if one agency is preferred to another.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nickel

Nurturer said:


> I am planning a move from the USA to Dubai to work as a Registered Nurse. I have spent countless hours researching this and feel very comfortable with my decision. However, there are some questions that I cannot seem to find answers to. I am hoping someone can shed some light on a few concerns/issues.
> 1. How easy is it to find a furnished apartment in the city.
> 2. How necessary is a car. Can I rely solely on public transportation to get to work and the market.
> 3. Do I have to pay taxes in the USA on money earned in Dubai.
> 4.Can anyone recommend a reputable Nurse recruitment agency. I have researched so many of them and they all seem like they offer the same benefits. Does anyone know if one agency is preferred to another.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Hi! I am also a nurse from the US. Hopefully, this will help:

1. Most hospitals provide shared accommodation for their nurses. There are some (out of Dubai - say, Abu Dhabi) who will house you for a time, then you have to find your own. It can be done and with the economic situation here as it is, entirely possible. 

2. It is not essential for a car, but IMHO, I wouldn't be without mine. Public transportation is.........well for lack of a better word.......... lacking. But the abundance of taxi's makes up for it.

3. As long as you stay out of the US for 1 calendar year OR 330 days in the last 2 years, you pay no income tax. One caveat to this is: you also will not be paying into SS, which could impact future retirement monies you would receive. If you are not comfortable with taxes, you may want to scout out an EA (NOT a CPA) who is familiar with US residents who work overseas to do your taxes because you still file every year. The IRS has some great Publications for this (and I can find the number for you if you want).

4. I have used several for overseas assignments: Helen Zeigler (Canada) Bridgewater International (UK), O'Grady-Peyton (US), CCM International (Dublin) and one other in either NZ or Australia (can find out the name if you wish). The pay will be very close, and the bennies also very close between them. If you are going in as a staff nurse, you usually are an employee of the hospital. There are some healthcare managment companies who hire charge nurses and above - you will "work" for them, but even that - the pay is basically the same.

What specialty are you in and what hospitals are you looking at? Have you ever done international nursing? (or travel nursing in the States) Healthcare is "different" here and not always in a good way.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Nurturer

Thank you for the great information! You have really helped me! I have experience as an ICU RN (Surgical and Neuro ICU), Emergency RN, Ambulatory care and currently I work in PACU. I have not done any travel nursing in the states or Internationally.
I see that housing is provided in shared accomodations, but was wondering if living on my own in a furnished apartment could be an option. I have not had a roommate since I was in college some years ago! Just curious to see if this was a realistic option financially and logistically speaking, as currently my plan is to not have a vehicle.
I will check out the agencies you listed. Thank you again. Bridgewater was actually one of the agencies that was high on my list to apply to. 
Is this an experience you would recommend? Are you happy working there?


----------



## Nickel

Nurturer said:


> Thank you for the great information! You have really helped me! I have experience as an ICU RN (Surgical and Neuro ICU), Emergency RN, Ambulatory care and currently I work in PACU. I have not done any travel nursing in the states or Internationally.
> I see that housing is provided in shared accomodations, but was wondering if living on my own in a furnished apartment could be an option. I have not had a roommate since I was in college some years ago! Just curious to see if this was a realistic option financially and logistically speaking, as currently my plan is to not have a vehicle.
> I will check out the agencies you listed. Thank you again. Bridgewater was actually one of the agencies that was high on my list to apply to.
> Is this an experience you would recommend? Are you happy working there?


You are very welcome!!

Getting your own accommodation may not be possible or feasible. Dubai wages for US/Canadian nurses is only between 10-15,000 Dhs/m for staff nurses. Housing here is VERY expensive - my fully furnished apartment was 130,000 dhs/pa (company paid). If you apply directly with DOHMS/DHA (the health regulation/funding arm of the government), I am not sure how housing goes with them. I think they get a slight stipend but would have to research it.

Working outside of the US is truly not for everyone. I also worked in Saudi for 14 months in an ER, but then I had done travel nursing for almost 7 years in the States so was very familiar with "different ways" of doing things. You really have to be VERY flexible and realize that many standards are not comparable to US, you will work with some absolutely fantastic docs and others you wonder what Walmart they bought their medical license from.

I thought after I left Saudi I would never come back to this part of the world to do nursing. But after being home for less than a year, I am back - though doing something totally different than before - no patient care!! I do miss the blood, guts and gore!!

If you need more help, just PM me!! Good Luck.


----------



## Nurturer

Thank you again for the information. I wanted to send this PM, but there is no icon. Where is that option located?


----------



## Nickel

Nurturer said:


> Thank you again for the information. I wanted to send this PM, but there is no icon. Where is that option located?


Oh, I just noticed you only have 3 posts (you need 5 to PM someone), so make 2 more - just something innocuous - and then you can PM me!!


----------



## Nurturer

okay. Thank you. Consider this post #1 of 2. LOL


----------



## Nurturer

And #2 of 2.


----------



## Nurturer

Still no PM option. Maybe it needs to update. Will give it some time and then try again as I still have some few questions. Thanks so much!


----------



## sgilli3

Nurturer said:


> Still no PM option. Maybe it needs to update. Will give it some time and then try again as I still have some few questions. Thanks so much!


To PM someone, click on their name and the option to PM should drop down.


----------



## Nickel

Nurturer said:


> Still no PM option. Maybe it needs to update. Will give it some time and then try again as I still have some few questions. Thanks so much!


Got it and replied (2 replies because I was over on the "word count"!! LOL!!)


----------



## findarainbow

*Just Curious if you have been to uae lately*



Nickel said:


> You are very welcome!!
> 
> Getting your own accommodation may not be possible or feasible. Dubai wages for US/Canadian nurses is only between 10-15,000 Dhs/m for staff nurses. Housing here is VERY expensive - my fully furnished apartment was 130,000 dhs/pa (company paid). If you apply directly with DOHMS/DHA (the health regulation/funding arm of the government), I am not sure how housing goes with them. I think they get a slight stipend but would have to research it.
> 
> Working outside of the US is truly not for everyone. I also worked in Saudi for 14 months in an ER, but then I had done travel nursing for almost 7 years in the States so was very familiar with "different ways" of doing things. You really have to be VERY flexible and realize that many standards are not comparable to US, you will work with some absolutely fantastic docs and others you wonder what Walmart they bought their medical license from.
> 
> I thought after I left Saudi I would never come back to this part of the world to do nursing. But after being home for less than a year, I am back - though doing something totally different than before - no patient care!! I do miss the blood, guts and gore!!
> 
> If you need more help, just PM me!! Good Luck.


I am just curious if in the last year you have been to UAE, or close. I really appreciate your post! Jeff Hamm


----------



## rn1973

*nursing in dubai*

i am an experience rn of 16 yrs of ICU but only have an associate degree in nursing? so is it true i can not work in dubai? also want to bring my husband and 2 little boys with me.. ready to make this change. please help with info


----------



## dazzler78

*hi*

Hi,

There is no issue in getting an apartment in dubai. You will have to do leg work to get it within the budget you have set.

There is no need to invest in license or car depending on where you live and where the work place is. I have been here for 8 months and have not even thought of a license. I took the apartment keeping work place and public transportation in mind, which is good one.

Cant suggest about american tax laws. Healthcare is very expensive in dubai and I believe nurses would thus be paid well. If you are getting 10K or more, there is no issue in spending some time in dubai.

Rgds,
rishab




Nurturer said:


> I am planning a move from the USA to Dubai to work as a Registered Nurse. I have spent countless hours researching this and feel very comfortable with my decision. However, there are some questions that I cannot seem to find answers to. I am hoping someone can shed some light on a few concerns/issues.
> 1. How easy is it to find a furnished apartment in the city.
> 2. How necessary is a car. Can I rely solely on public transportation to get to work and the market.
> 3. Do I have to pay taxes in the USA on money earned in Dubai.
> 4.Can anyone recommend a reputable Nurse recruitment agency. I have researched so many of them and they all seem like they offer the same benefits. Does anyone know if one agency is preferred to another.
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## indoMLA

Holy thread revival, Batman.... 2009? then 2011? I am sure the persons that needed the assistance got it.


----------

